# Chuang yen monastery pics



## mathjak107 (Apr 1, 2006)

took a ride about 50 minutes from new york city in the town of kent just near carmel in putnam county and found an amazing buddist monastery ...it looks like a set from a bruce lee movie and is one of the most peacful serine place i ever had the pleasure of being in.....










[


----------



## DaFool (Dec 21, 2008)

Great shots! Lots of noise I can see though, but maybe thats the compression.

Also, maybe post up some non-HDR shots. Variety is good!


----------



## mathjak107 (Apr 1, 2006)

when i compressed them it added quite a bit a grain to a handful......


----------



## jboucher (Feb 8, 2008)

very nice, thanks for sharing. you do know you are dating yourself by making Bruce Lee refernces ritght? Just kidding.

the zenned out buhda makes me smile!


----------



## TofuTurkey (Mar 15, 2009)

Thanks, it does look very peaceful. Except for the second last picture


----------



## TofuTurkey (Mar 15, 2009)

I went to Chuang Yen last weekend. Today I went to the Kadampa Meditation Center at Glen Spey, NY. Kadampa is less "touristy" than Chuang Yen, and is Tibetan rather than Chinese (Chuang Yen). Also, Kadampa has got to be the most well maintained temple I have ever been to. I saw a couple of nuns there as well, both white.

P.S. Forgot to add: the center is very close to highway 97 just north of Port Jervis. This is a highly scenic and twisty route, highly recommended.

Here's a picture taken with my crap-tastic P&S :rofl:


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

I want to see pictures, not postcards. Anyway, thanks for sharing.


----------



## BMW_GAL (Apr 7, 2009)

That looks really cool  Thanks for sharing...


----------



## mathjak107 (Apr 1, 2006)

Dave 330i said:


> I want to see pictures, not postcards. Anyway, thanks for sharing.


ha ha ha sorry im an artist.....lol


----------

